# Are our hunting rights safe? Any right for that matter.



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

you like that warm fuzzy feeling when you and your wife are at 30,000 feet and not having to worry about the guy in the seat beind you jumping up and slicing your throat????? and for crying out loud does every damn thing we do in this country have to be compared to what the Nazi's did. 
the human form/body is not that sacred, theres about 4 billion of them on this planet...


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

That's where you are dead wrong...the human body is very sacred. I'm not against security in our airports but I'm not delusional to the point that I dont see our freedoms evaporating.
Seatbelts are a good example...if it's about safety, why do the school buses not have seatbelts? If an adult chooses not to wear one it's none of the goverments bussiness. I am all for protecting children....even the unborn, but as an adult I should not _have_ to wear a seatbelt. 
If someone doesn't see the failings of Socialist type of goverments, all we need to do is look around.... and also look to the past.
Hunting is a God given right of man, that doesn't mean we should disrespect animals....but our culture is headed in the direction to where we could very well lose those rights.
When a nation's moral standards decay ,so goes the nation......._history proves this. _


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

curve get out and do some hunting, your thinking about all this way too much, and for God sake stop watching the damn news, it's making people in this country nuts!!!


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

I have to say you're right about the news..........can only stand so much of it.:teeth:


----------



## denpicardo (Nov 20, 2010)

Hunting season is wonderful time of year! Its fall the leaves are falling and all the fall colors are vibrant.One of the very first deer I ever killed was with a handload using a famous softpoint bullet.Hunting opponents argue that hunting is unsafe,ineffective,unnecessary and unfair to taxpayers.They often erroneously identify rights with their attendant duties or obligations,with the morally decent,or even with the morally permissible.


----------

